# hot holding soup without the soggy



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask...

Is there a way to make, or more specifically hold, soups with rice or pasta that doesn't cause them to turn into globby goo? 

I've been adding the rice/pasta at the time of serving but soon we are supposed to be putting the soup and chili out in the store for customers to serve themselves.

Please tell me there is a trick... :look:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The trick is to control how much you put out.
For a serve yourself outlet, you can replace as often as needed, so your current method would work well if you're putting out less soup more often.
When our buffet was really booming we'd have a couple of back-ups of soup ready, and for those that had a pasta or rice that we feared would turn to mush, we either did what you do, firing the starch a la minute, or we sometimes heated the starch and wrapped the proper portion in plastic wrap and set it atop the soup containers that were in the hot box.


----------

